#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Быть ли Буддийскому храму в Самаре?

## Алексей Николаевич

Очень хочется в полной мере приобщится к источнику истинной веры.

Если строительство храма не планируется, то может быть подскажете какое-то место в Самаре, где можно полноценно приобщиться?

Пока нашёл только кришнаитов с коими не имею желания общаться и ещё много разных сомнительных учреждений в которые вообще опасаюсь идти.

Подскажите пожалуйста где в Самаре без опасения для жизни, здоровья и личного имущества, которого и так особо-то нет, поскольку живу не ради денег и поощрения плоти, можно припасть к лотосоподобным стопам сияющего в своём великом просветлении Будды и найти братьев по убеждениям?

С уважением!

Алексей.

----------


## Борис

А зачем храм? Практиковать надо...

----------


## Банзай

Алексей Николаевич, в феврале у вас в городе монахи из Ко Мье Джи, а в мае приедет сам Кайсен роши, это большая удача - иметь возможность получить наславления из уст такого Наставника.
Посмотрите соответствующий трэд в разделе Дзэн.

----------


## Алексей Николаевич

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Aleksey

В Самаре есть община Оле Нидала и Дзогчен-община. Думаю, их нетрудно найти, или, если хотите, могу подсказать их контакты. Напишите в ПС.

----------


## babochka

Были тут у вас недавно, на праздничках и практиковали и без всяких общин  :Smilie: ) Хорошо было!

----------


## Igaa

Выйди на улицу, посмотри вверх, чем тебе не свод храма? к тому же мы все тут, рядом с тобой.

----------


## Игорь Немо

> Алексей Николаевич, в феврале у вас в городе монахи из Ко Мье Джи, а в мае приедет сам Кайсен роши, это большая удача - иметь возможность получить наславления из уст такого Наставника.
> Посмотрите соответствующий трэд в разделе Дзэн.


А где бы узнать  подробнее о сроках приезда в Самару? :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6295
Осознанность, господа! -)

----------


## Eugenis

спасибо

----------


## Yeshe

центр Оле в Самаре здесь

http://samara.buddhism.ru/

Дзог-чен общины к сожалению не знаю.

----------


## Саша Рымарь

Дзен-центр учеников мастера Кайсена
Практики дзадзен:
понедельник, четверг, суббота в 20:00
ул. Челябинская, 4
ост. Овраг Подпольщиков

телефоны (Андрей): +7 902 32-18222
                (Ольга): +7 927 200 38 17

e-mail:     okenga@gmail.com
an.rymar@gmail.com

----------


## Naldjorpa

Информацию о Самарчкой Дзогчен-общине можно найти сдесь - http://kunphenling.ru/community.php
Адрес живой, не так давно с ними связывался насчёт трансляций ).

----------


## Dondhup

"ост. Овраг Подпольщиков" - это круто  :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe

наследие советской эпохи!  :Smilie:

----------

